# Do MK5 jetta seats fit into MK4 golfs?



## mlenn820 (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know If mk5 seats from a gli would fit into a mk4 golf?


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Do MK5 jetta seats fit into MK4 golfs? (mlenn820)*

I doubt the wiring connectors for the airbag/heated seat would match up. You'd also have to make custom brackets to mount the seats,.


----------

